# Is there any woman out there who *wants* a Pajama-Gram?



## vraiblonde

Anybody?

Nothing says, "You're not sexy and I'll start calling you 'Mother' any day now" like flannel button down pajamas for Valentine's Day.


----------



## NextJen

Wait......are they crotchless?


----------



## Yooper

Well, the name itself doesn't help. Pajama-gram, as in Pajama-Grammy....

Just saying.

But I could be persuaded (if something along NextJen's line of thought)....

--- End of line (MCP)


----------



## kom526

Well we are looking at a new CraftMatic adjustable bed so ...


----------



## RoseRed

kom526 said:


> Well we are looking at a new CraftMatic adjustable bed so ...


I thought you bought one last weekend?


----------



## Monello

RoseRed said:


> I thought you bought one last weekend?


That was a my pillow.


----------



## kom526

RoseRed said:


> I thought you bought one last weekend?


Still ruminating on that.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Anybody?
> 
> Nothing says, "You're not sexy and I'll start calling you 'Mother' any day now" like flannel button down pajamas for Valentine's Day.


NOT ME.  ...and the commercials are annoying.


----------



## littlelady

Bann said:


> NOT ME.  ...and the commercials are annoying.



This is off topic, but I am leaving the forum.  Just wanted to say that I hope your sons are doing well.  Take care.


----------



## mudpuddle

Bye littlelady! Wishing you and your family the very Best!


----------



## Merlin99

vraiblonde said:


> Anybody?
> 
> Nothing says, "You're not sexy and I'll start calling you 'Mother' any day now" like flannel button down pajamas for Valentine's Day.


This guys "wife" wouldn't mind a set


----------



## littlelady

mudpuddle said:


> Bye littlelady! Wishing you and your family the very Best!



Bye.  Thank you for the well wishes.  I wish the same for you, friend.


----------



## littlelady

This is, also, off topic, but I wanted to give a shout out to Monello.  He made a difference in my life on this forum after mamatutu got banned by Vrai, and I came back as littlelady. I appreciate him. He told me to own up.  I did, and have.  Maybe, he should help some other forum members who can’t get a grip on honesty.  He reminds me of FireBrand, who was my first friend here back in 2011.  FB doesn’t post, anymore, either.

Happy foruming, y’all.


----------



## vraiblonde

littlelady said:


> This is, also, off topic, but I wanted to give a shout out to Monello.  He made a difference in my life on this forum after mamatutu got banned by Vrai, and I came back as littlelady. I appreciate him. He told me to own up.  I did, and have.  Maybe, he should help some other forum members who can’t get a grip on honesty.  He reminds me of FireBrand, who was my first friend here back in 2011.  FB doesn’t post, anymore, either.
> 
> Happy foruming, y’all.



Monello is a keeper for sure.  And the best part about him?  He won't get me a Pajama-Gram for Vday.


----------



## littlelady

vraiblonde said:


> Monello is a keeper for sure.  And the best part about him?  He won't get me a Pajama-Gram for Vday.



 I have a keeper, too.  I think Monello and my hub are the same.  They are the glue that repairs, and keeps it all together.  Thanks for your replies.  This forum has been an adventure for me.  Pun intended.  Take care.


----------



## Bann

littlelady said:


> This is off topic, but I am leaving the forum.  Just wanted to say that I hope your sons are doing well.  Take care.



Okie dokie


----------

